# Magnus Broadheads



## Allen Oliver (Aug 22, 2011)

Just went on the Magnus website to get address to send some back for warranty and noticed that they have removed some of the products. The Mag 1 and Mag 2 heads are no longer listed. While on this web site last week these items where still listed. Also noticed that the snuffers are gone to. Hope we can still get these heads somewhere. Hope they also stand behind the warranty for the Mag1 and Mag2 heads.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 22, 2011)

All of their "traditional" heads have been bought out. I think by a company named Thundervalley Archery.


----------



## Avid Archer (Aug 22, 2011)

This was posted on another site by Mike Sohm of Magnus.

hey all-just a reminder for everyone,If you were not aware, we have sold the Magnus Traditional line, which includes the original Snuffer and the MA series of broadheads. 
The new ownership is: ThunderValley Archery 416 Thundervalley Rd DeRidder, La. 70634 Ph. 337-375-3382. 

Please see this link for all of their information. http://thundervalleyarchery.com/thundervalley_archery_contact_us_page.php Any questions, orders, or other information in regards to this product category should be directed there. We very much appreciate your traditional business over the years. 

Magnus will continue marketing, manufacturing and selling the Stinger,Stinger Buzzcut, Snuffer SS and Bullhead Broadheads as well as the Magnus GroundSwat Tactical Camouflage clothing line. If you have any questions about Magnus please visit our website at www.Magnusbroadheads.com, or give us a call at 800 720 5341. 

Thundervalley Archery will be using left over stock of the blister cards which show our Magnus logo on them, however you will be able to tell if we made them versus thundervalley, because on thundervalleys they will have their sticker on the back of the package. 

Thank you


----------



## Avid Archer (Aug 22, 2011)

acchyper, give Thundervalley a call. It will be interesting to know if they will honor the lifetime warrany offered by Magnus.

-Dave


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 22, 2011)

No wonder I haven't received an email back from Magnus about the magnus 2 that became unglued from the screw in insert...

Figures..


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 22, 2011)

*Waiting on Reply*

Just sent both parties a E-mail. Will keep everyone up to date as to the answer I get from both parties.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 22, 2011)

acchyper said:


> Just sent both parties a E-mail. Will keep everyone up to date as to the answer I get from both parties.



I shure hope the stand behind it, I sent them emails about 2 months ago and they were very short with me. Hope the new company has good customer service, I love my Magnus1 broadheads.

Allen keep us posted bud, also it was good seeing you yesterday.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 22, 2011)

*Reply from ThunderValley*

Allen,
Thank you for your patronage to these classic broad heads. To answer your question, yes we will be honoring the lifetime warranty that Magnus provided. Thanks

Biscuit Smith
Thundervalley Archery LLC

Looks Like we have no worries so far.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 22, 2011)

Good deal Allen, thanks for the update.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 23, 2011)

Gotta love a guy whose signs his name as "Biscuit."


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 23, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Gotta love a guy whose signs his name as "Biscuit."



I hear ya Gene.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 24, 2011)

Bucky T said:


> No wonder I haven't received an email back from Magnus about the magnus 2 that became unglued from the screw in insert...
> 
> Figures..



Just glue it back to the adapter with hot melt, or even epoxy, and you are good to go.
 Another might even come loose and you will know esactly how to take care of it.
Somebody glued it at the factory, in the same manner.


All of the heads I purchase are glue on, and I do the
assembly.

If you have a head break, or lose the tip or a chunk
of an edge, then you have a failure that should 
warrant a replacement.

I think this new company will be producing a superior head
to what Magnus was building. IMO, Magnus was merely going thru
the motions the last few years.

As silly as this sounds, I contacted Mike Sohm about purchasing 
this line of broadheads, and moving the 
manufacture to Powder Springs. They were way too 
proud, (IMO), of the tooling, patterns and brand name
as compared to what I could afford.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 24, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Just glue it back to the adapter with hot melt, or even epoxy, and you are good to go.
> Another might even come loose and you will know esactly how to take care of it.
> Somebody glued it at the factory, in the same manner.
> 
> ...



I understand the concept of gluing the head back on.

But...........  I don't have my hands on the broadhead.  At the moment it is imbedded about 9-10" inside my target...

And.....I don't want to hack into my target to retrieve the broadhead.  The target is worth a little more than me than the broadhead at the moment.

When I finally wear the target out, I'll cut the sucker open and retrieve the broadhead.

Oh well.....  I've got the insert and saved it.  Not going to worry about it now unless another one comes unglued inside the target...

Target is a Block 4x4...  Little surprised the head came off in that kind of a target...  My 3yr son pulls my arrows out for me when I shoot sometimes,  when I'm not shooting broadheads.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 26, 2011)

Here you go, contact away:
This message form Mike, (as posted on Stickbow).

_"Hey all-just a reminder for everyone,If you were not aware, we have sold the Magnus Traditional line, which includes the original Snuffer and the MA series of broadheads. 
The new ownership is: ThunderValley Archery 416 Thundervalley Rd DeRidder, La. 70634 Ph. 337-375-3382. 

Please see this link for all of their information. http://thundervalleyarchery.com/thundervalley_archery_contact_us_page.php Any questions, orders, or other information in regards to this product category should be directed there. We very much appreciate your traditional business over the years. _

Magnus will continue marketing, manufacturing and selling the Stinger,Stinger Buzzcut, Snuffer SS and Bullhead Broadheads as well as the Magnus GroundSwat Tactical Camouflage clothing line. If you have any questions about Magnus please visit our website at www.Magnusbroadheads.com, or give us a call at 800 720 5341. 

Thundervalley Archery will be using left over stock of the blister cards which show our Magnus logo on them, however you will be able to tell if we made them versus thundervalley, because on thundervalleys they will have their sticker on the back of the package. 

Thank you "


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 26, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Here you go, contact away:
> This message form Mike, (as posted on Stickbow).
> 
> _"Hey all-just a reminder for everyone,If you were not aware, we have sold the Magnus Traditional line, which includes the original Snuffer and the MA series of broadheads.
> ...



Thanks Jake!

I saw that link earlier and saved it.  I'm not going to sweat one broadhead coming unglued at the moment.

If more of them start doing that, I'll send Thundervalley an email to see if something can be done.


----------



## kg4ghn (Sep 13, 2011)

Just wanted to give Magnus a shout out for their customer service.  

I bought a pack of the 100gr Buzzcuts to hunt with this year(first time bowhunter), and misjudged how far they would go through my target(even turned to the broadhead side).  2 out of the 3 I shot went through my target far enough to hit the bricks on my house and busted them.  I sent an email to Magnus being completely honest about how I broke the 2 heads and they told me to send them in for replacements anyway.  It doesn't get any better than that, covering dumb customer mistakes that most companies wouldn't(and I understand why they wouldn't).


----------

